# MonStar's Journal: Time to Get Serious!



## M.J.H. (Sep 9, 2004)

*Time to Get Serious!* 

Jen (atherjen) is going to make sure that I cannot start another journal, this is my last and final journal here at IM. No matter what please make sure I do not start another journal. 

I think this is going to be exactly what I need to force myself to keep one journal. If I know I will not be allowed to have another journal here at IM I will just naturally force myself to post everything. If I binge, I'll post it. I am not going to hold anything back or leave anything out. I am going to keep things straightfoward and simple. Not obsess about diet, not obsess about my training, not obsess about anything at all. 

This is my journal for good, and that will be that.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 9, 2004)

Good luck   (Talk about deja vu!   )


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 9, 2004)

Hey Mike, good luck and don't forget, keep it simple and stick to it.  By the way, don't be surprised if you get ragged on now for this one.  I came close to it, but what you need is for Mike to help Mike out here.  

Work at it and stick to one journal.  Hell, you should have just called it Mike's journal, so that you can write all you want and not care whether it has to do with P/RR/S or Westside or Atkins Diet, etc....
If you try to stick to it you'll do it.
By the way, Jen is going to kick your ARSE


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 9, 2004)

*BritChick:* Thanks for stopping by, I appreciate it. 

*Tony:* Hey man, thanks for the post, and support. I am not too worried about hearing a bunch of crap for this journal. Because I know that this is going to be my last journal. And Jen is going to make sure that I don't change my journal again. I told her to not let me change no matter what. If I start a new journal, delete it immediately without hesitation. I believe that is what I need at this point.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 9, 2004)

Thursday; 9-9-2004

*Shoulders*

Overall workout today was great, really great focus and intensity and everything like that. Workout lasted 70 minutes. I was definitely pleased with my workout. I really like training instinctively. I don't have to worry about have a bad chest workout, etc. I am going to determine what I do at the gym when I get there, and not thing twice about it. 

*Seated BTN Presses* 
2 sets of 12 with 135
2 sets of 6 with 175
2 sets of 2 with 195 
1 set of 14 with 135 

*Arnold Presses* 
5 sets of 5 with 75's 

*Upright Rows* 
1 set of 10 with 125
2 sets of 8 with 150 
2 sets of 3 with 185 

*Nautilus Lateral Raises* 
2 sets of 12 with 180
2 sets of 5 with 230 

*DB Shrugs* 
3 sets of 10 with the 100's 

Did lots of volume for my shoulders today, started off with some heavy sets of BTN presses. My ROM on them isn't anything special because when I take the bar low it really aches my rotator cuffs. Worked up to 195 for 2 sets of 2. Not bad. Hit up 5x5 on Arnold presses, great sets there. Moved onto some upright rows with the cambered-bar. Good sets. My shoulders were drained. Finished up my delts with some Nautilus lateral raises. And then some 3 sets for my traps. 

I try to keep my trap work minimal, basically because I prefer the look of wide well-developed shoulders not big traps. So on my days where I train my shoulders I am going to focus on my delts, and do just a few sets for my traps. 

Diet:
- cottage + pineapple
- protein oatmeal 
- V-12 preworkout
- whey protein postworkout
- tuna & cheese sandwich, apple
- MRP + 2% milk
- chicken parmesan, pasta
- whey protein + 2% milk
- 1/2 peanut butter sandwich

Sleep: 9 hours.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 9, 2004)

This is not in reference to your wo or diet... I guess you know you seem to have OCD. I have it too but for other things. Yours is for the journal thing. Just do what you do. People without OCD aren't going to understand so don't feel the need to explain.


----------



## Monolith (Sep 9, 2004)

I think its closer to ADD than OCD.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 9, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> This is not in reference to your wo or diet... I guess you know you seem to have OCD. I have it too but for other things. Yours is for the journal thing. Just do what you do. People without OCD aren't going to understand so don't feel the need to explain.


Hey Lis, I think everyone has some form or another of OCD.  I mentioned this to him in another journal.  I think it may have been yesterday's.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 9, 2004)

Workouts looking good Mike.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 9, 2004)

*shutupntra1n:* Thank you for stopping by and posting. I appreciate it. And you're absolutely right that people without OCD will not be able to understand what I am going through, etc. 

*Monolith:* I disagree. I have never had a problem paying attention in my life. Once again me creating journals is not really me losing focus of my goals, it's an excuse to binge the night before, nothing more. It's a way of justifying my binging. So I am not really losing focus or attention on my original plan, it's more me wanting to binge, etc.

*Tony:* I agree that everyone has OCD in some form. But it's all about how you control it. And yes that probably was yesterday's journal, lol.

*BritChick:* Thanks, I appreciate it! I had a great shoulder workout today, I was very pleased.


----------



## Jill (Sep 9, 2004)

I hope this journal works for you.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 10, 2004)

*Jill:* I hope so too Jill, thanks for the support. Regardless of whether it works for me or not though it's going to be my last and final journal. No matter what I do not want Jen to let me start another one---regardless of the circumstances.


----------



## blueboy (Sep 10, 2004)

"it's all about how you control it." -monstar

So Jen is your answer to not starting a new journal?


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 10, 2004)

blueboy said:
			
		

> "it's all about how you control it." -monstar
> 
> So Jen is your answer to not starting a new journal?


You know what, Blueboy has a point.  Don't use Jen as your excuse to not start a new journal.  You are a strong young man and you need to exercise some major will power.  Just don't give up anymore.  Every time you start a journal it seems like you gave up and that does not constitute you.  You need to be stronger than the urge.  If you want to eat something that you know will make you binge, then eat it, don't punish yourself by not doing it or later, you'll be binging.
Use your will power.  You know it's in there.  Defeat your OCD.  I'll be pulling for ya'.....


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 10, 2004)

*blueboy:* Great point man, I should be the one in control. And no one but me. Thanks for bringing this to my attention. 

*fantasma62:* Yeah I agree completely man. No one should be responsible for my dedication except for me. I mean regardless of whether I have ADD or OCD or anything---I need to keep in mind that I am controlling my actions. And no one else. I don't want 20K journals, I don't want to binge all the time, etc. I need to stay confident and just train hard and keep my diet clean, period.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 10, 2004)

Friday; 9-10-2004

*Legs*

Great leg workout today, wow. Really one of the best leg sessions that I have had in a long long time. Haven't trained my legs in a long time, so maybe that had something to do with it. Lower back was feeling pretty damn strong. 

*Conventional Deadlifts*
3 sets of 2 with 555
2 sets of 4 with 495
1 set of 8 with 375

*Smith-Machine Lunges*
2 sets of 8 with 195
3 sets of 4 with 245 

*Hyperextensions*
4 sets of 4 with 165

*Nautilus Leg Extensions*
4 sets of 10 with 250

*Smith-Machine Calf Raises*
2 sets of 12 with 285
2 sets of 8 with 355 
1 set of 15 with 265 

Hit some new PR's today in my workout. First I hit 555 for 3 sets of 2, that's definitely a big PR for 3 sets. Not too bad at all. Then I moved onto some Smith lunges. Really good sets there. I was pretty happy with those sets. Hit 4 sets of 4 with 165 on hypers, nice PR there, no question about it. Really beat the hell outta' my a*s and hamstrings. 

Finished up my legs with some leg extensions and then some calf raises. Workout today lasted 1 hour and 20 minutes. Not too bad. 

Diet:
- cottage + pineapple
- grilled chicken sandwich
- 1/2 peanut butter sandwich
- V-12 preworkout
- whey protein postworkout
- tuna & cheese sandwich 
- grilled chicken salad
- breaded chicken tenders 
- whey protein + 2% milk

Sleep: 8 hours.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 10, 2004)

Good workout.  Great deadlifts.  That's an amazing dl workout.

I'm glad that you are keeping this journal


----------



## atherjen (Sep 10, 2004)

> Don't use Jen as your excuse to not start a new journal. You are a strong young man and you need to exercise some major will power. Just don't give up anymore. Every time you start a journal it seems like you gave up and that does not constitute you. You need to be stronger than the urge. If you want to eat something that you know will make you binge, then eat it, don't punish yourself by not doing it or later, you'll be binging.
> Use your will power. You know it's in there. Defeat your OCD. I'll be pulling for ya'.....



   Well said! 

Stick to it Mike.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 10, 2004)

*Duncans Donuts:* Yeah I am definitely keeping this journal, no questions asked. And thanks for the support man, I was feeling pretty strong today in deadlifts---I havn't done them in forever.

*Jen:* Thanks for the support. This journal isn't going anywhere.


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 11, 2004)

Diet & training looking good there Mike. Keep it up!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 11, 2004)

Hey sir, good morning....

First of all, you know I have to take a little dig at you, but you'll know it's in good fun.  Ok, here goes:  
Your journal has made it almost two days without change?  What happened, your keyboard got tired of starting new journals??? 

Not too tough on you right?

Anyway Mikey, I am very proud of you.  So far you have kept this journal and have not veered off.  Man, you can beat this.  You were surrounded by bad foods yesterday and didn't touch any?  Good man...
I, however, have to tell you, if you really have a big urge for tasting any of that food, go ahead and taste a small piece.  Don't punish yourself.  A little taste may go a long way in helping you cure yourself from binging because binging occurs when you miss some foods.  If you taste them, you won't miss them.
I am going to keep up with your journal and I'll see how you are progressing.  Believe me, I will be drawing strength from your journal when I have none to do my own thing.  I promise you this, I will overcome my problem with weight by working really hard but if you don't keep this journal, any type of help that you may be able to give me will not happen and I won't be able to draw strength from you.  I mean, every time I read how you kicked ass in your workouts it makes me feel that I can do it too.  I know it may not be of any consequence to you, but it is to me, so you need to keep this journal going.  Think of it as my psychological strength.  Whaddaya think?  Wanna help me out while helping yourself out?  Stay the path


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 11, 2004)

*Diana:* Thanks for the support, I appreciate it. So far, so good. 

*Tony:* Hey whats going on? Yes, I have made it 2 days without starting a new journal, and this is going to be my 3rd day. I am absolutely 100% confident that I am going to stick it out with this journal this time. Especially because now I am back in college so I don't have all that much time to be binging and living this rollercoaster lifestyle. 

I totally see where you're coming from though in terms of using my workouts as motivation. I used to do that (and still do) on the forums that I used to post at. There aren't TOO many guys here who are crazy strong but back at WBB there were a few that I was always striving to catch up to. I would try and try and try to get my strength up. And now when I look at their journals our #'s are very close in most of our lifts. Which makes me feel even better. 

I am telling you Tony, I really think that this journal is here to stay. I always have people in the gym telling me I look "huge" or "bigger than ever" or how much potential I have. I am sick of just letting my potential go to waste with a sh*tty diet.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 11, 2004)

Saturday; 9-11-2004

*Chest*

Good workout today I think. I need to be careful not to train shoulders and chest too closely together, which I think I did this time. I didn't experience any pain but I can definitely tell when my shoulders are feeling a little weak. 

*Decline BB Presses*
2 sets of 5 with 295
2 sets of 3 with 335
1 set of 14 with 260

*Flat DB Presses*
4 sets of 5 with the 120's

*Incline DB Flyes*
2 sets of 12 with the 55's
2 sets of 7 with the 70's

*Nautilus Pec-Deck Flyes*
3 sets of 9 with 160

... Miscellaneous rotator cuff sets. 

Hit my chest hard and heavy today for the most part, hit a PR on decline bench 14 reps with 260. That was definitely a bit PR for me. I expected to fail at 9 or 10. Really good set there. I was also pleased with 2 triples with 335. Flat DB presses I was pretty beat, I didn't have much left in pecs or shoulders for that matter. Finished up my pecs with some incline flyes and some pec-deck flyes. Then I did some rotator cuff work. I definitely don't want to risk injuring my rotator cuffs with all this heavy chest and shoulder pressing. I have just decided to devote a lot more time into training my shoulders. It's one of my favorite bodyparts---and I would like to develop my delts even more. 

Diet:
- MRP + 2% milk
- tuna & cheese sandwich, banana
- 1/2 peanut butter sandwich
- V-12 preworkout
- whey protein postworkout
- turkey breast, mixed vegetables, garlic potatoes, corn bread
- MRP bar 
- turkey & cheese sandwich
- cottage cheese + 1% milk 

Sleep: 7.5 hours.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 11, 2004)

Journal is looking great MonStar... keep up the good work!


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 11, 2004)

*BritChick:* Thanks for the kind words! I really appreciate the support. Today is day 3 now of eating clean (fairly clean at least) and no new journal!


----------



## dalila (Sep 12, 2004)

hey monstar, this is the first time I am reading a journal of yours and the timing is obviously perfect as you've promised this is the final one too! What's your current goal?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 12, 2004)

Hey Monstar. Looking great in here and congrats on the clean eating and staying with the journal. Your doing awesome! I know you were having elbow problems awhile back, hows that been going?


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 12, 2004)

*dalila:* Yeah I am glad that this is my first journal that you have came upon. Basically because before this I was just starting new journals all the time, binging nonstop, making a fool or myself. I am sticking it out this time with this journal, and getting serious. My goals are basically just fat-loss, size, strength, everything, lol. 

*rock4832:* Elbow pain isn't a big deal at all. It only gets to me sometimes. When I get it though my elbows really hurt. It's almost just a sharp pain in my right elbow. But it's hard to explain because it's not really my elbow---it's my entire forearm area as well. Whatever.

BTW, thanks for the support.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 12, 2004)

Sunday; 9-12-2004

*Arms*

Awesome workout today, I honestly have not trained arms along in a long long time. Really love it, the pump that I get in my arms when hitting biceps and triceps is beyond words. Arms are looking better than ever, IMO.  

*Skullcrushers*
3 sets of 10 with 105
2 sets of 7 with 130

*Alternating DB Curls* 
2 sets of 9 with the 50's
2 sets of 5 with the 70's

*Seated French Presses*
2 sets of 9 with 125
2 sets of 4 with 155

*CG Preacher Curls*
2 sets of 10 with 100
2 sets of 4 with 125

*Decline DB Extensions*
3 sets of 10 with the 40's

*Reverse Curls*
3 sets of 8 with 95

Hit some great PR's today, and really good strength overall IMO. I absolutely love training my arms fresh, without them being exhausted from presses/rows. Started off with some skulls, didn't go crazy heavy with them because my elbows were kinda' aching. Then some heavy alt. DB curls, nice sets. Hit 2 sets of 5 with the 70's, nice PR. Then some BTN extensions for triceps, hit 2 sets of 4 with 155. Nice sets there. Preacher curls were good too, my biceps were exhausted after the preacher curls, damn. Finished my arms up with some decline DB ext. and some reverse curls---arms were pumped as hell, and exhausted. 

Diet:
- MRP + 2% milk
- turkey & cheese sandwich
- mixed fruit
- 1/2 peanut butter sandwich
- V-12 preworkout
- whey protein postworkout
- tuna & cheese sandwich
- cottage cheese + pineapple
- 1/2 peanut butter sandwich

Damn, I was starving today! Ate a bunch of peanut butter before bed, lol. 

Sleep: 7 hours.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 13, 2004)

Great job on all of your workouts, you are one strong dude Mike.  Also, way to go on sticking with this journal.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 13, 2004)

Good job sticking to this journal Mike  Looking good!


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 13, 2004)

*JerseyDevil:* Hey man, thanks for the post, I really appreciate it. Yesterday was somewhat of a pain in terms of not binging. I really don't even know why I wanted to but I felt that urge to go crazy with food and I just kept satisfying it in other ways. So obviously whatever I did worked because I didn't binge! I was starving last night before I went to bed though, so I pigged out on some peanut butter, lol. 

*Jenny:* Thank you so much for the support, it means a lot.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 13, 2004)

Hey Mike, keep up the good work, I am happy to see that you are sticking to this.

Don't worry about a binge now, that's something that'll cure itself.  If you go on a binge (which you won't, right?), then simply put it behind you and get back on the proverbial horse.  Don't look back.  
By the way, your journal may be the one that saves you from binging.  Whenever you feel like doing so, go back and read your journal and see how euphoric you were feeling the day that you started it.  See how happy you were and are, that people are behind you and that you have been able to keep a journal this far.  I also suggest you do the same thing if you have an urge to start a new journal.  Just read this one and your urge will be alleviated...


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 13, 2004)

*Tony:* Hey man, thanks for stopping by. You're right man I am definitely not going to be slacking off this time around. And even if I do slip up and overeat I am simply going to move on like it never happened, and stick it out with this journal. Because I have absolutely no reason at all to start a new journal at this point. I am not going to jump on one of the ridiculous fad diets that I always read about. Or the programs that everyone raves about. Because everyone is different and what I am doing now is working great for me. I feel better than ever. And I think that instinctive training has a lot to do with it.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 13, 2004)

Monday; 9-13-2004

*Back*

Good workout today, really beat up my upper back hard. At first I thought that it was going to be a somewhat bad workout, just based on how I felt. But then after I started to get into it---it really ended up being a good workout overall. I was definitely very impressed with my back strength, especially the day after hitting my biceps hard. So I was happy today. 

*Bentover Rows*
2 sets of 10 with 295
2 sets of 6 with 345
3 sets of 3 with 385

*Nautilus Pullovers*
2 sets of 12 with 260
2 sets of 5 with 310

*CG Cable Rows*
4 sets of 6 with 290

*Nautilus Compound Rows*
Dropset; 200 for 12, 160 for 8, 120 for 8, 80 for 8

Started off with bentover rows for some heavy sets. Did these Yates style with a double-overhand grip, with the cambered-bar. Hit 2 sets of 10 with 295, and then worked up to 3 sets of 3 with 4 plates on each side! I was extremely pleased. Obviously used some momentum on my heavier sets, but I was still very happy. Decided to change things up and hit pullovers right after the bentover rows. Lats took a hell of a beating, ouch. Then I did some v-bar cable rows, not too bad at all. At this point my lats were trashed. Finished up with a dropset, OUCH. Used the Nautilus machine and just rowed until I basically couldn't even row anymore, lol. Lats were fried. 

Diet:
- MRP + 2% milk
- chili + beans 
- V-12 preworkout
- whey protein postworkout 
- ground beef + cheese taco salad 
- MRP bar
- cottage cheese + peaches
- tuna & cheese sandwich

Sleep: 7.5 + 1.5 hours.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 13, 2004)

Workouts lookin solid Mike.  Would have replied sooner, but I wanted to see if this would make 2 pages


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 13, 2004)

*PreMier:* Thanks for the support bro, I really appreciate it a lot. LOL, I totally know what you're saying about not posting sooner. Yeah I honestly wasn't sure that I would make it to 2 pages or not, I am glad that I did though. Now I am just looking forward to making or to 3, 4, and 5 pages, lol.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 13, 2004)

One step at a time brother, one step.


----------



## Jill (Sep 13, 2004)

I did back today too! Super heavy, I'm already feelin it!


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 13, 2004)

*PreMier:* Agreed bro, that's what I need to keep in mind. Just taking things one day at a time. That's the only way that I am going to stick to this journal. 

*Jill:* I guess it was a back day for everyone! Yeah I had a pretty good workout today, really seemed to hit my lats hard. I think I am going to do legs tomorrow, but I am not really sure. It depends on how much shoulders feel to be completely honest. Thanks for the support though, Jill.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 14, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Monday; 9-13-2004
> *CG Cable Rows*
> 4 sets of 6 with 290



and I thought my 250 (I call it the _stack_) was good and then I read you're doing the _stack_ plus 40.  Nice pull!


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 14, 2004)

*naturaltan:* Every cable stack is different bro, lol. The one that I use at my gym is 290 lbs. for entire stack, I am not adding on weight to the stack. I just did 4 sets of 6 with the entire stack, which was 290. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey Mike     Journal's lookin good hun, keep it up


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 14, 2004)

Awesome bent rows.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 14, 2004)

*Andrea:* Hey there! Thanks for the support, I really appreciate it. Nice to see your face here in my journal, I havn't seen or heard from you in a while. 

*Duncans Donuts:* Thanks bro, I appreciate it. I am going to try and get up a video of my bentover rows. So you guys have some idea of the form I am using. I do them Yates style, with a cambered-bar, and I row with a double-overhand grip. On my heavier sets I definitely use some momentum, but it's hard for me to say how much. Only a video would show you what I mean. Thanks again for the support.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 14, 2004)

Tuesday; 9-14-2004

*Shoulders*

Great workout today in the gym. I am really surprising myself because there is so much talk about overtraining, and how you can't go to the gym this many days in a row, etc. I have gone to the gym the past like week or more straight with no rest days, and I feel better than ever. 

*Seated DB Presses*
2 sets of 12 with the 65's
1 set of 8 with the 80's
3 sets of 4 with the 90's

*DB Upright Rows*
2 sets of 10 with the 60's
2 sets of 5 with the 80's

*DB Lateral Raises*
4 sets of 10 with the 40's

*BB Front Raises*
3 sets of 6 with 80

Hit a huge PR today in the gym. I have never used over the 80's in seated OH DB presses, and today I hit the 90's for 3 sets of 4! I was EXTREMELY happy with my strength there, it really came out of nowhere. The 3rd set of 4 with the 90's was definitely to failure. Moved onto some DB upright rows, which I really like---never done them before. Finished up with some DB laterals and some BB front raises. I am not at all going to be hitting my traps all that hard, they grow easily and I do not want my traps to overpower my delts, in my physique. 

Diet:
- MRP + 2% milk
- MRP bar
- tuna & cheese sandwich, banana
- cottage cheese + fruit
- V-12 preworkout
- whey protein postworkout 
- fried rice, vegetables, spicy chicken, egg roll 
- ice-cream, cinnamon toast, 2% milk  

This is going to be my cheat night for the next few days! I was starving tonight, but I went the past 5-6 days or so eating pretty damn clean IMO. So I think I deserved it. Ate a big huge meal at a Chinese restaurant first. Fried rice was DELICIOUS! 

Had a big bowl of mint choclate chip ice-cream and 3 pieces of cinnamon toast (just white toast with butter and cinnamon/sugar). Then gulped down a lot of 2% milk. 

Sleep: 8 hours.


----------



## klmclean (Sep 14, 2004)

*Keep up the good work!*


----------



## chiquita6683 (Sep 14, 2004)

keep this up!   wanna come pose for me sometime?


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 15, 2004)

As long as you don't get carried away with the cheat meals then I think it won't hurt you. Nice workouts!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 15, 2004)

Your diet is looking really good   Cheat meal sounds yummy too- next time I head that way your taking me to get Chinese


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 15, 2004)

Hey Mike,


Man, I am very proud of you.  You are doing it.  You are keeping your thoughts, workouts and ideas "in this here journal" and have not veered off.
Remember, cheats are good for not binging.
Great workouts, really awe inspiring.  Keep on writing, I'll keep on reading.
Again, I'll always support you, so keep up the good work....


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 15, 2004)

*klmclean:* Thanks so much for the support, appreciate it! 

*chiquita6683:* Thanks, lol, come pose for you huh? Speaking of posing I do need to get some more progress pictures up. Maybe in the next few weeks or so. I am not sure that my physique has changed all that much, though. 

*Diana:* Agreed. I think that if I have a cheat meal every 4-6 days it shouldn't hurt anything. I was just dying last night for something sweet! I might have gone a little overboard with how much ice-cream and cinnamon toast I ate, but oh well. I am sure I burnt some of that off this morning in the gym. 

*Andrea:* Haha, my diet other than my cheat meal last night is looking really good. Maybe if next time you're in my area you actually to give me a call! I might be heading down to Virginia Beach actually in the next few weeks---we'll see what happens with my school schedule and all of that. I really like it down there, compared to Delaware at least. 

*Tony:* Thanks man, for all the support that you have given me. Really means a lot, bud. By the way you're absolutely right that every cheat meal I have is one step closer to not binging. Last night I started off with the mindset, okay I am going to binge and start a new journal and program tomorrow. Then after the ice-cream, I was like you know what f*ck that. I am not going to change my program because I love how I am training now. And a cheat meal is not going to kill me, and it was damn tasty!


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 15, 2004)

Wednesday; 9-15-2004

*Legs*

Good workout this morning I think, although it was definitely exhausting, holy sh*t. For whatever reason my endurance during this workout was just not there, lol. After the box squats I was drained, and then the platform deads just knocked me right on my a*s. 

*Box Squats*
2 sets of 4 with 405
2 sets of 6 with 365

*Platform Deadlifts*
3 sets of 2 with 485
1 set of 5 with 405

*Nautilus Leg Extensions*
Dropset; 250 for 14, 210 for 12, 170 for 10

*Nautilus Lying Leg Curls*
3 sets of 12 with 180

*Seated Calf Raises*
4 sets of 20 with 270

Sets of box squats were pretty good I think, I don't know. I was definitely wiped the hell out after 2 sets with 405. Platform deadlifts were done standing on a Reebok box, that was 4-5" off of the ground. Good sets. Nice PR with 3 sets of 2 with 485. Dropset with leg extensions wiped me right on my a*s. Lying leg curls were good, too. Hamstrings took a hell of a beating. Calf work just sucked. I hate training calves, and mine never ever grow, lol. 

Diet:
- cottage cheese + pineapple
- V-12 preworkout
- whey protein postworkout 
- 1/2 turkey & cheese sandwich
- 1/2 peanut butter sandwich
- MRP bar, low-carb bar
- mixed fruit
- tuna & cheese sandwich 
- chicken noodle soup

Sleep: 9.5 hours.


----------



## chiquita6683 (Sep 15, 2004)

I am so damn prouda You, Mike!


----------



## klmclean (Sep 15, 2004)

*Good job on keeping your binging under control *

*( I have the same problem  )*

*Keep it up! *


----------



## BritChick (Sep 15, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> I hate training calves, and mine never ever grow, lol.



Looking good Mike... I soooo hear you on the calves!


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 15, 2004)

Your lifts are phenomenal bro, especially for your weight.  How often are you working out?  You should play football, you've got some amazing lifts for a 20 year old


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 15, 2004)

*chiquita6683:* Thank you so much.  

*klmclean:* Wow, that's good to know. It's always nice knowing that someone is going through the same kinds of things that you are. I have always had a problem with binging, and then the next day starting a new journal. For the past week I have stuck with this one though, so that's good. Hopefully I'll be able to hang in there and not binge and just have a cheat meal when I feel the extreme urge to overeat. We'll see how things go. 

*BritChick:* Hey there, thanks for stopping by. Yeah my calves are without a doubt a huge pain in the a*s. It drives me crazy training them because I feel like I am wasting my time, they never ever grow! I don't know what the problem is. My damn genetics. 

*Duncans Donuts:* Hey man, lately I have been training nonstop. Literally one day in a row after another without any rest days at all. Normally though I train 2 or 3 days on and then 1 day off. Depends on my college and work schedule, etc. Thanks for the kind words by the way, really appreciate it. 

Back in highschool actually I played football. I was a tailback and I enjoyed it, but I never was really quick enough (4.7 second 40-yard dash) to go too far with it. Plus I always liked working out a lot more than I did playing football. I also wrestling and ran track back in highschool. Seems so long ago for some reason, lol.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 15, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> *klmclean:* Thanks so much for the support, appreciate it!
> 
> *chiquita6683:* Thanks, lol, come pose for you huh? Speaking of posing I do need to get some more progress pictures up. Maybe in the next few weeks or so. I am not sure that my physique has changed all that much, though.
> 
> ...


Mikey, you are a Monstar.  Your mindset is changing already.  Don't you feel great?  Of course I support you.  I am definitely going to continue getting on you until I look thinner......er......I meant until you reach your goal....


----------



## Jill (Sep 15, 2004)

*Great work Monstar on the journal.....so many of us are soooooooo proud of you. You CAN do this*

Glad you enjoyed your cheat last night, just dont make it a consistent thing, I know you know that. I think mint flavored icecream is icky! I would have went for the chocolate or pb! 

Oh ya, my back is STILL super sore!


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 15, 2004)

This journal is about to go to the 3rd page! Yay!


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 15, 2004)

*Tony:* I am feeling good lately bro, I have to admit that. I think that it's good that I can cheat without going extremely overboard. I just need to hang in there. For whatever reason I am still tempted to jump back on the Westside bandwagon, for some reason. I guess just always seeing SF's journal and a few other guys here at IM, makes me want to get stronger. Thanks for stopping by though, Tony. 

*Jill:* Haha, I am not too crazy about mint choclate chip (unless it's from Baskin Robbins), but it is all that we had in the house. I really just needed something sweet and a decent amount of food---not really about what exactly it was that I ate, haha. As stupid as that sounds it's all I really need. My back isn't too sore at all, for some reason. I think my body starts to get used to the heavy training and it takes a change of the exercises or a different rep scheme to make me really sore. 

*Diana:* Haha, I am definitely glad that this journal has made it to 3 pages. Hopefully I'll stick with it for a while. I am a little tempted to jump back on Westside (powerlifting program), just because strength is starting to grab my attention more lately.


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 15, 2004)

Temptation should be avoided at all costs! Just stick to your current training & diet to get some results, and make adjustments when necessary. You are doing a good job of that right now.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 15, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> *Tony:* I am feeling good lately bro, I have to admit that. I think that it's good that I can cheat without going extremely overboard. I just need to hang in there. For whatever reason I am still tempted to jump back on the Westside bandwagon, for some reason. I guess just always seeing SF's journal and a few other guys here at IM, makes me want to get stronger. Thanks for stopping by though, Tony.
> 
> *Jill:* Haha, I am not too crazy about mint choclate chip (unless it's from Baskin Robbins), but it is all that we had in the house. I really just needed something sweet and a decent amount of food---not really about what exactly it was that I ate, haha. As stupid as that sounds it's all I really need. My back isn't too sore at all, for some reason. I think my body starts to get used to the heavy training and it takes a change of the exercises or a different rep scheme to make me really sore.
> 
> *Diana:* Haha, I am definitely glad that this journal has made it to 3 pages. Hopefully I'll stick with it for a while. I am a little tempted to jump back on Westside (powerlifting program), just because strength is starting to grab my attention more lately.


Mike,

Stick to what you are doing now. You are doing an impressive job. You have to give yourself some time before you go making changes. Stay the course, don't change yet, and for God's sake, don't change journals. You are doing so well and I am very proud of you (as much as that may be worth to you, since you really don't know me from anything other than photos in my gallery) and what you have done so far. Stay the course and don't make changes, yet....


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 15, 2004)

Sorry I missed the AIM convo.

Just some notes.

No, there are no hard feelings. I always hope for the best for you. I haven't posted because I don't see you doing these kinds of routines. When you need help, I'll help, but right now you're on track.

I want you to define long term goals, but firstly I want you to be happy. You can become an elite PL'er later.  Being happy is the current goal.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 16, 2004)

Congrats on getting to page 3!


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 16, 2004)

*Diana:* I agree, to be completely honest. I think the main reason that I am considering jumping back on Westside is simply to change something. No reason other than that. Even though I am starting to get a tad more into strength and all that---I think sticking it out with this journal is more important. 

*Tony:* You're right man, you're absolutely right. Changing it now is just stupid. It's way too early to change anything at this point. I mean I have been with this journal for barely more than a week, and I am already thinking about changing things. I am not sure why I go through all this crap in my head, lol. 

*SF:* Hey man, that's good to hear. I agree that me being happy and training and eating moderately is more important at this point than becoming an elite powerlifter. It's just tempting in the gym when I see all of the powerlifters training. 

*JerseyDevil:* Thanks bro.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 16, 2004)

Thursday; 9-16-2004

*Chest*

Good workout this morning. At first I thought that I was going to have a bad workout, just because I honestly don't feel that strong in flat bench at all. I guess because I haven't really bench in so long, oh well. 

*Flat BB Presses*
2 sets of 5 with 285
1 set of 3 with 315
2 sets of 8 with 265

*Incline DB Presses*
3 sets of 4 with the 120's
2 sets of 8 with the 105's

*Flat DB Flyes*
2 sets of 15 with the 50's
Dropset; 55's for 10, 45's for 10, 35's for 8

... Miscellaneous rotator cuff work. 

Didn't really hit any great PR's in todays workout, but it was still overall a good session. My flat bench strength has pretty much gone down the tubes. I mean it's not horrible, but I haven't improved at all---that's for sure. Set with 315 just felt weak. Don't at all feel all that strong here anymore. Incline presses were pretty damn good. Great feeling to throw around the 120's on inclines, for me at least. Finished up with some PAINFUL flat flyes, ouch. Dropset beat the f*ck outta' my pecs. Rotator cuff work hurt too, lol. But I really need to strengthen my rotator cuffs since I am doing heavy chest pressing and heavy OH pressing every couple of days.  

Diet:
- MRP + 2% milk 
- cottage cheese + pineapple
- V-12 preworkout
- whey protein postworkout 
- tuna & cheese sandwich, apple
- whey protein shake
- chicken salad sandwich
- grilled chicken, broccoli + cheese
- 1/2 peanut butter sandwich 

Sleep: 7.5 hours.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 17, 2004)

Friday; 9-17-2004

*Back*

Not the greatest workout today. Whatever, I had barely any sleep, and it was interrupted a few times. Also my rotator cuffs were a little sore from yesterday. Tomorrow I am going to take a rest day no matter how bad I want to go to the gym. 

*Support Rows* 
3 sets of 3 with 300
2 sets of 10 with 220 

*CG Cable Pulldowns*
2 sets of 4 with 260 
2 sets of 8 with 215 

*Nautilus Pullovers*
5 sets of 5 with 280 
Dropset; 260 for 9, 220 for 7, 180 for 6

*Bentover DB Lateral Raises*
3 sets of 12 with the 25's
2 sets of 8 with the 35's

Hit a PR today on support rows with 6 plates for 3 sets of 3. Really good sets there, did them with an underhand grip. My lats were completely trashed. I could not FOCUS though to save my life for some reason! I kept trying to wake up and focus and get my intensity up and all that, I just couldn't get going. I don't know what my problem was. Did some pulldowns, and then a lot of Nautilus pullovers---which I LOVE! Pullovers hit my lats right under my armpits really well. Finished up with some bentover laterals, which I am going to be doing more of. My rear delts are looking a little weak in my physique lately. 

Diet:
- MRP + 2% milk + pineapple
- tuna salad sandwich
- V-12 preworkout
- whey protein postworkout 
- grilled chicken salad + italian dressing
- cottage cheese + pineapple
- chicken salad + cheese sandwich
- 1/2 peanut butter sandwich
- peanut butter 

Sleep: 5 hours. Also took a 2-hour nap.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 17, 2004)

Good lifting. Don't sweat the focus and such. Your body is still doing a lot of work rejuvenating hormones.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 17, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Nautilus Pullovers
> 5 sets of 5 with 280
> Dropset; 260 for 9, 220 for 7, 180 for 6



That and the neck machine of theirs I really liked.


----------



## Monolith (Sep 17, 2004)

I have to say, i didnt think this journal would last this long.  Nice work.

  Have you had any binges you just havent mentioned?  Anything you havent been logging?  I'm not tryin to get down on you, just want to make sure you dont let something get bottled up until you just try to make a new journal.

  And those are some nice bent raises, btw.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 17, 2004)

*SF:* Thanks man, appreciate the support. Workout was okay I guess---for whatever reason my energy was just lagging. Not sure what the problem was. I think it's just time for a rest day. 

*Mudge:* Hmm, my gym doesn't have a neck machine. Sounds interesting though.

*Monolith:* I am glad that my journal has made it to 3 pages, lol. I wasn't sure what to expect when I started this journal. I am really happy though that I stuck it out this long. Even though in reality it hasn't been a long time, it's still very good for me. And I have been logging everything I have been eating. No binges since I started this journal.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 17, 2004)

I wish I had access to Nautilus equiptment.  

Monstar what is your PR for flat bb presses?  The numbers don't look bad at all.  How wide is your grip?


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 17, 2004)

*Duncans Donuts:* Hey man, thanks for stopping by, appreciate the support. Nautilus equipment I use to supplement my training pretty frequently. I really like the pullovers though, they're one of my favorite exercises for hitting my lats. They really exhaust my lats completely when I do them---not many exercises give me that feeling. A few minutes after a set of pullovers my lats feel extremely tense, etc. 

If you check my signature I have my 1RM's for my bench/squat/deadlift. My bench 1RM is 350. I havn't trained my 1RM's though in a while now, but I am sure that they're in the same ballpark. My grip is about double shoulder-width I think. My pinky fingers are on the rings, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2004)

Hey 3 pages!! Wohoo  Good job Mike!  Diet is looking good  Need to work on your sleep though, 5 hours is not good enough. Not good for the stress ya know


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 18, 2004)

*Jenny:* Hey there! Thanks for stopping by, I appreciate it. Yeah I am glad that I made it to page 3 as well. I really am feeling better than ever, too. Eating a normal and pretty clean diet and just training hard, I feel leaner and bigger than ever before. I do just like you said need to work on getting a minimum of 7 hours of sleep a night. I think that is crucial with how often I am training.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 18, 2004)

Saturday; 9-18-2004

*Arms*

Absolutely GREAT arm session today in the gym! I am addicted now to training arms together. I get an out of this world pump in my biceps and triceps. Really enjoy it, a lot. I really feel like my arms are growing training them together, as well. 

*Seated French Presses*
2 sets of 3 with 170
2 sets of 7 with 140

*Alternating DB Curls*
2 sets of 4 with the 75's
2 sets of 6 with the 60's

*Tate Presses*
3 sets of 12 with the 60's

*Reverse Curls*
3 sets of 10 with 85

*Decline Skullcrushers*
3 sets of 12 with 105

*Concentration Curls*
3 sets of 12 with the 40's

Hit a huge PR on seated French presses with 170! My ROM honestly was not all that great, but putting 170 lbs. behind my head for triceps was a huge step forward for me. Hit some alternating DB curls, big PR there as well. I definitely seem to attract a lot of attention when I grab the 75's and start doing curls (and not presses). Decided to shock my CNS some for the next 4 exercises and keep my reps above 10. Did some Tate presses after that, and then some reverse curls (usually do these last). And finished up with some decline skulls and some concentration curls. 

Diet:
- MRP + 2% milk 
- 10" tuna & cheese sub 
- V-12 preworkout
- whey protein postworkout 
- MRP bar
- homeade ice-cream
- 8 slices of pizza 
- 4 cookies, 2 pop-tarts, 2% milk
- apple juice, orange juice

Kind of lost control tonight. I am not going to get all bent out of shape about it though because I told myself that I was going to start a new journal tomorow and jump back on Westside. I am not going to do that at all. I am going to stick to THIS journal and move forward. Pigged out tonight on pizza, ate as much as I could handle and also at some junkfood as well. Not the brightest move on my part.  

For whatever reason I was dying of thirst tonight as well! Maybe it was the pizza that made me so thirsty? I probably drank 20 oz. of apple juice along with 20 oz. of orange juice, lol. 

Sleep: 7 hours. Also took a 15-minute nap, that I desperately needed.

... Weighed myself at the gym today, just for sh*ts and giggles basically. Not because I care all that much. But I weighed in at 230 lbs. And I honestly feel leaner than ever, I can see my abs clearly in the mirror (especially first thing in the morning).


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 18, 2004)

I'm happy to hear some positive thinking, Mike!


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 18, 2004)

*Diana:* Thanks for stopping by, and yes I am trying to stay as positive as possible. I had to eat some homeade ice-cream tonight, lol, even though I wasn't in the mood for it. I can't be rude when someone buys me food! A guest at the hotel that I work at bought me some kind of coconut and mixed nut RICH homeade ice-cream and I couldn't turn it down.


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 18, 2004)

Wow! A guest bought you ice cream? They must have been impressed to do something like that. I work at a hotel as well (I do all the positions there!), and I know what a challenge it can be with guests. 

As long as you're not bingeing then I think it's alright.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 18, 2004)

Hey MonStar, glad to hear things are going so well and you are keeping positive!


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 18, 2004)

*Diana:* Yeah a regular guest at the hotel bought me some ice-cream. He's a really nice guy and I was happy about it. I couldn't resist. I decided to make tonight my "cheat" night for next 4-5 days but I somewhat lost control and pigged out pretty badly on pizza. Not the smartest thing to do I know. I really felt bad about pigging out---but now I am just looking forward and sticking to this journal and forgetting about it. No point in harping on what is already over. 

*BritChick:* Things were going really well until I let myself go overboard tonight with my diet, damnit.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2004)

Hey Mike  Good job not starting a new journal! I think that has been your way to cope with cheats and I don't think it's a good way. Stay here, be honest to yourself and just work with what you've got. Don't worry about the cheat, it was just this weeks cheat meal 

We're proud of you for sticking with this!


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 19, 2004)

Hey, don't worry about it. What's done is done, now just move on and get your mindset again.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 19, 2004)

*Jenny:* Hey! Thanks for the support, I really appreciate it. I agree it was just a cheat meal. Even though I did go all out, lol. I ate an entire extra cheese pizza myself! Talk about being starving, haha. I think that training so frequently and intensely I end up burning off a lot of calories. And every now and then my body just needs a huge amount all at once. I know that sounds crazy but every couple of days I am hungry all day long. I'll eat a full meal and 15 minutes later I am hungry again, it's almost scary!

BTW, I am going to stick to this journal. No changing programs or journals for me anymore! 

*Diana:* Thanks for the support. I am just going to look forward and forget about what happened last night. Focus on not letting it happen again, is more important. I don't feel all that flabby today which is good. Hopefully all that pizza last night will fuel my leg workout this evening!


----------



## chris mason (Sep 19, 2004)

Hey Mike, looking big and strong as ever you nutter!

I am glad to see you are still training and progressing.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 19, 2004)

*Chris:* Hey man, it's GREAT to see you here man, I havn't checked out WBB all that much in the past 4-5 months. How is your training going? You should definitely start a journal here, bud, I could use the motivation.  

Yeah I have been making pretty steady gains the past 6 months or so. Weighing right around 230 lbs. Still fighting binging (what else is new, right?), but all is well. You should know that I did a S1+ cycle for 4-5 weeks. And so far I have done 2 M1T (methyl-1-test) cycles so far. So I have experimented some, nothing too severe though.


----------



## chris mason (Sep 19, 2004)

You need inspiration?  Hmmm, your lifts look pretty darn good to me.  In fact, I would have a tough time hanging with you on some of them.  

My workouts have been going pretty well and I have leaned up quite a bit since we last spoke.  I train every other day now and perform very basic movements stopping short of failure the majority of the time.


----------



## Monolith (Sep 19, 2004)

Congrats on posting that binge, Mike... thats a step in the right direction (the posting, not the eating  ).  You're slowly gaining control over your compulsions... something you havent had for a while now.  I'm impressed.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 19, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> *BritChick:* Things were going really well until I let myself go overboard tonight with my diet, damnit.



Don't sweat little slip ups Mike, you're human after all... all of us do it! 
(Some just don't admit it!   )
Focus on all the progress you're making... bad habits take time to break, new ones time to form... keep at it you're doing awesome!


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 19, 2004)

*Chris:* I don't know man, your curls and skullcrushers are absolutely phenomenal. I have definitely never seen anyone throw around weight like you on them. And you have all of the videos in the world to back up your lifts, that's one thing I always enjoyed about reading your journal. You should definitely consider starting one here! 

Nice to see that you're training every other day now. I remember for a while you were training very infrequently. If you have any ideas at all or suggestions about my training/diet or anything of the sort, please feel free to post away. 

*Monolith:* Thanks for the support man. You're going to be surprised when you see what I did tonight. Somehow I managed to eat a big bowl of ice-cream (with the mindset of binging the rest of the night), and got all pissed off at myself and did a workout in my basement, and stopped the binge completely. That's definitely a new thing for me, I have never started to binge without going completely all out. I know that eating ice-cream was a bad idea, but I am almost proud that I am gaining control of my binges. 

*BritChick:* Thank you so much for the support! It means a lot more than you know. I slipped up again tonight. But I'll let you read about it in my journal entry I am about to post. I just need to keep this journal and post all of my screwups in here. That way I can learn from my mistakes and move forward.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 19, 2004)

Sunday; 9-19-2004

*Legs*

Wow, okay my first leg session I just f*cked it all up, deadlifted, has a f*ckin' sh*tty session. Got pissed, and left the gym and home and ate a huge bowl of ice-cream, telling myself I was starting a new journal tomorrow and going back to Westside. 

*Sumo Deadlifts*
135x3
225x3
315x3
405x2
495x1
545x1
645x0 

*Conventional Deadlifts*
645x0
645x0
645x0

Weird thing today about my deadlifting. I couldn't budge 645 at all sumo style. I mean it just didn't even slightly move at all. With conventional on all 3 attempts I got the weight a few inches off the floor. This makes me think that my conventional strength maybe a bit stronger than my sumo strength, but who knows, whatever. 

I was f*cking pissed off, as you can imagine, and just frustrated as hell. I told myself that I was going to jump back on Westside (once again) and just forget about this crap. After eating the ice-cream and starting to feel like a fat piece of sh*t. I dedcided to stick it out with this journal and training, and at home (since the gym was closed) do another leg session. A few hours later, after the monster bowl of ice-cream mind you, I hit my legs again. 

*SLDL* 
6 sets of 10 with 305

*DB Lunges*
6 sets of 10 with the 60's

Ouch, ouch, ouch, and ouch. Worked my legs again around 9:30 PM tonight. I don't have access at all to much equipment in my basement---so I did the best I could. Hit 6 sets of 10 with 305 (the heaviest I could use). Exhausting sets of SLDL, simply because sets of 10 in deadlifts are torture, lol. Then I moved onto 6 sets of 10 with DB lunges, holy f*ck. Never failed on lunges before. My last 2 sets of 10 with the 60's I almost fell flat on my face in my basement. Great sets. I was completely drenched in sweat after these 12 sets of legs, wow.

Diet:
- banana
- turkey & cheese sandwich 
- turkey & cheese sandwich, mixed fruit
- 1/2 turkey & cheese sandwich
- V-12 preworkout
- ice-cream  
- whey protein postworkout 
- tuna salad sandwich
- peanut butter 

Sleep: 7 hours.


----------



## klmclean (Sep 19, 2004)

*Okay, this is too weird, what's with you binging on the same food as me on the same days???? Just came back from Dairy Queen, had a med. size Brownie Batter Blizzard, no fat in that, no not at all!!!!! *


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 20, 2004)

Good to hear you are still on "The WAGON" (even after the big bowl of ice cream)  

Keep it up!!


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 20, 2004)

*klmclean:* Well yesterday I didn't binge, thank god. I really thought that I was going to when I ate that big bowl of ice-cream, too. I just got all frustrated and decided to workout again late at night, lol. So I turned a very negative thing into something more positive. That's always nice. Haha, Dairy Queen is the greatest though for desserts. 

*yellowmoomba:* Yeah man, I am hanging in there. Even if it kills me to stick it out with this journal I am NOT starting another one.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 20, 2004)




----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 20, 2004)

*SF:* Thanks for stopping by. Sticking it out with this for a while. I can't just binge and tell myself I am going to switch programs. I need to make a conscious (non-diet related) decision to jump back on Westside.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 20, 2004)

Monday; 9-20-2004

*Shoulders*

Good workout today in the gym, really hit my shoulders hard. Focus was pretty damn good today. Really got a good pump in my delts. The only thing I think needs work is my rear delts, IMO. I have been hitting them on on my back day. 

*Seated DB Presses*
2 sets of 8 with the 80's
2 sets of 4 with the 95's
2 sets of 12 with the 75's

*Nautilus Lateral Raises*
3 sets of 10 with 180
Dropset; 200 for 8, 160 for 8, 120 for 8

*DB Front Raises*
4 sets of 8 with the 40's 

*Upright Rows* 
2 sets of 10 with 125
2 sets of 6 with 165

... Some miscellaneous rotator cuff work. 

Hit a great PR here today! I have never felt so confident about my overhead DB press strength. Really have been throwing around some crazy weights (for me at least), in seated DB presses. Hit 2 sets of 4 with the 95's today! My ROM is not all that great in these, simply because when I take the DB's down to touch my shoulders I get a deep ache in my rotator cuffs. I take my hands until they're roughy at the bottom of my ears, if that makes sense. Did some Nautilus laterals and a dropset, and then some DB front raises and some upright rows to finish off my workout. Also did some rotator cuff work. Good workout. 

Diet:
- MRP + 2% milk + banana
- tuna salad sandwich
- V-12 preworkout
- whey protein postworkout 
- ground beef + cheese soft taco
- ? 

Sleep: 8.5 hours.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 20, 2004)

Good deal, man. Keep something constant and everything else will fall into place. No worries.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 20, 2004)

*SF:* Thanks man, I appreciate it. A huge part of me though wants to just make the jump back to Westside. I know it sounds crazy because I did end up getting sick of the program (for whatever reason, my personality I think). Just benching and deadlifting now I feel like I havn't gotten any stronger. Kind of frustrates me in a way almost. Who knows. I am going to give it some more thought.


----------

